# Need help finding something!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey is still in the x pen at times that I'm busy and his bed is in it with a bully stick or something to chew on. I have three beds with the detachable pillow that can be washed and the main part of the bed is washable also. He will not leave the pillow in it .He'll sleep on the bed with out the pillow, it!s hard like he's on the floor. I bought beds all one piece, I thought this will work.... Nope! He turns it over, and today I caught him just having a ball pulling the stuffing out(I don't know how he bit it and got to the batting??? I need an indestructible bed for him. Any suggestions! Oh if I just put a pillow in his bed, he lays beside it, not on it!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> today I caught him just having a ball pulling the stuffing out(I don't know how he bit it and got to the batting??? I need an indestructible bed for him. Any suggestions!


If you find an indestructible bed, let me know. Bella has already ruined three beds by pulling the stuffing out. It's funny that she always has this proud look on her face that seems to say "mom, look at what I did":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> If you find an indestructible bed, let me know. Bella has already ruined three beds by pulling the stuffing out. It's funny that she always has this proud look on her face that seems to say "mom, look at what I did":HistericalSmiley:


Ha ha!! Maybe posting here, someone will help us out for Dewey and Bella!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Deb,

I'd recommend just buying him cheap beds for now.... I think no matter what you get he will take the challenge LOL He will outgrow the destructo-pup phase  Then you can get him another nicer bed....

Until then... cheap beds and maybe restuff and do a quick hand stitch until the bed becomes unusable.....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Deb that I too cannot help you out with this. Our Chrissy too loves to pull the stuffing out of everything!!! Nothing stands a chance with Chrissy unless it is a Ball or something hard. Good luck with find a solution.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I tried just a folded blanket to lay on... He burrowed under , rolled around, got it in the water bowl, and his hair was full of static and tangles!! LOL.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess you could try one of these:

Mini Tuff Bed

Doesn't look too comfy tho.... but you get a 90 day guarantee!

Or these:

Toughest Dog Beds | Sale Prices Everyday | Toughest Dog Beds,Chew Proof Dog Beds | 20% Off Sale! | Free Shipping

http://www.indestructibledog.com/


Hope that helps  .... I didn't look at prices....


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like Tori may have found something. Its funny how he would rather lay on something hard rather than the pillow in the bed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Tori! Not frills and cutesy, but I think one of these will work!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wonder if a K9 Kuddler would work? You put a regular pillow inside it so it would be pretty hard to destroy. Easy to replace, too, if Dewey figured out how to.

K9 Kuddlers

Bailey has one, but he has never tried to destroy his beds, thank goodness.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

No clue what will work, but I got a great giggle from these posts LOL!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I sat here laughing out loud to myself at Dewey and his bed/blankets. His personality reminds me so much of Pipper. I wasn't able to give Pipper a bed until about a month ago. I had blankets in his crate but there was just one certain kind that he wouldn't rip apart. I still can't give him stuffed toys.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I wonder if a K9 Kuddler would work? You put a regular pillow inside it so it would be pretty hard to destroy. Easy to replace, too, if Dewey figured out how to.
> 
> K9 Kuddlers
> 
> Bailey has one, but he has never tried to destroy his beds, thank goodness.


Those look nice, I wonder if he'll be able to wiggle in the opening at the back where the pillow is inserted??I'm telling you he's an ornery little boy!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Those look nice, I wonder if he'll be able to wiggle in the opening at the back where the pillow is inserted??I'm telling you he's an ornery little boy!!


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What about just an old towel? Then he can burrow in it and do whatever he wants. And when he spills his water use it to wipe it up and throw it in the wash. Plus it's durable, washable, and won't cause static in his hair!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

StevieB said:


> What about just an old towel? Then he can burrow in it and do whatever he wants. And when he spills his water use it to wipe it up and throw it in the wash. Plus it's durable, washable, and won't cause static in his hair!


:goodpost: A towel is what I use when I travel for Liesl in her little pen.:innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> What about just an old towel? Then he can burrow in it and do whatever he wants. Plus it's durable, washable, and won't cause static in his hair!


I haven't used a towel, as a bed, but when I bath him and he is sitting on it he pulls the Terry cloth strings off the towel with his teeth! I thought about a velour one but they're just Terry cloth on the other side! I'm just going to give him a slab I'd granite to lay on... See what jaws can do with that??? LOL


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It may not get better. Spookie is 3 and looooves to de stuff pillows. A friend made her a pillow from an old blanket, it does have something in it. It's mushy, and still stuffed. She plays with it, digs in it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I haven't used a towel, as a bed, but when I bath him and he is sitting on it he pulls the Terry cloth strings off the towel with his teeth! I thought about a velour one but they're just Terry cloth on the other side! I'm just going to give him a slab I'd granite to lay on... See what jaws can do with that??? LOL


Pipper does the same thing with a towel!!! I can't hang my dish towel on the handle of the oven door or he will take it and try to pull all the threads out. I'm getting the builder to install a towel rack inside our cabinets just so Pipper can't get my towel.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

spookiesmom said:


> It may not get better. Spookie is 3 and looooves to de stuff pillows. A friend made her a pillow from an old blanket, it does have something in it. It's mushy, and still stuffed. She plays with it, digs in it.


Oh gee is this what I have to look forward to?? LOL


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-I've been through the puppy- bed phase with Sammie. He liked to sleep on carpet or floor or a crate liner. So thats what I gave him. His soft comfy bed was there too-never used. Let's face they used to sleep on grass. We gave them beds. I would give little Dewey a 10.00 crate liner and he can't do anything but hump it if he rolls it up. 
BTW---Sammie loves his soft comfy beds now :thumbsup: but I still find him laying on the floor. Penny likes a bed, fluffier the better wub: I think some of them like the cooler/firmer surfaces. 
Your Dewey is so precious!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

> . He can't do anything but hump it! LOL


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I know I could make the Dewmeister a bed he couldn't tear up using canvas duck cloth and upholstery thread! But the granite slab would work too! Naughty boy.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Was that Dewey humping his bed? Maybe was another fluff. :HistericalSmiley:
Sammie went thru a phase :w00t: poor little fellow. I wonder if it's hormonal. Was after his neuter. 

Back to topic!!


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe you could look into the Molly Mutt dog duvet? You stuff it yourself with old clothes. I have friends who have German Sheppard puppies and even they haven't been able to chew through it 

molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Was that Dewey humping his bed? Maybe was another fluff. :HistericalSmiley:
> Sammie went thru a phase :w00t: poor little fellow. I wonder if it's hormonal. Was after his neuter.
> 
> Back to topic!!


Yes!! Dewy does hump his bed!!!!LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Katya said:


> Maybe you could look into the Molly Mutt dog duvet? You stuff it yourself with old clothes. I have friends who have German Sheppard puppies and even they haven't been able to chew through it
> 
> molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company


I think this will work!!! Plus I love all the fabric choices!!!! Thank you all, I'm going to order it!!! I'm going with the BRIGHT RED for Dewey, he's a fireball of a pup!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deborah-Cute bed for Dewey. Love the red!! :thumbsup: Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think this will work!!! Plus I love all the fabric choices!!!! Thank you all, I'm going to order it!!! I'm going with the BRIGHT RED for Dewey, he's a fireball of a pup!!!!!


Definitely show us some pictures when it comes! Can't wait to see :chili:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*An Indestructable Bed!!*



Furbabies mom said:


> Dewey is still in the x pen at times that I'm busy and his bed is in it with a bully stick or something to chew on. I have three beds with the detachable pillow that can be washed and the main part of the bed is washable also. He will not leave the pillow in it .He'll sleep on the bed with out the pillow, it!s hard like he's on the floor. I bought beds all one piece, I thought this will work.... Nope! He turns it over, and today I caught him just having a ball pulling the stuffing out(I don't know how he bit it and got to the batting??? I need an indestructible bed for him. Any suggestions! Oh if I just put a pillow in his bed, he lays beside it, not on it!


 
I too, had the problem of my fluff babies pulling the stuffing out of their beds. I would leave for a couple of hours and would come home to what looked like it had snowed in my living room!! It gotten to the point that I refused to buy beds again and the babies were sleeping in the recliners. I was in Wal-Mart in the baby dept about this time last year and they had a child sized cot for taking to pre-school or grand ma's. It is about 4 inches off the floor and big enough for all 3 of my fur angels and at least 3 or 4 fur kitties!. It came with a washable fitted sheet and the cot is made of canvas so it can be easily cleaned. They all love it and no more "snow" in the living room!! The best $24.00 I ever spent!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I too, had the problem of my fluff babies pulling the stuffing out of their beds. I would leave for a couple of hours and would come home to what looked like it had snowed in my living room!! It gotten to the point that I refused to buy beds again and the babies were sleeping in the recliners. I was in Wal-Mart in the baby dept about this time last year and they had a child sized cot for taking to pre-school or grand ma's. It is about 4 inches off the floor and big enough for all 3 of my fur angels and at least 3 or 4 fur kitties!. It came with a washable fitted sheet and the cot is made of canvas so it can be easily cleaned. They all love it and no more "snow" in the living room!! The best $24.00 I ever spent!!


Are the legs wood or metal? If wood... They'd be gone! He is used to Bitter apple, it wears off too fast.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Are the legs wood or metal? If wood... They'd be gone! He is used to Bitter apple, it wears off too fast.


 
They are made out of metal. You can fold it up to move it or it is light enough to just pick up. I is just like an adult cot only child sized.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for the questions, , but could a 5 # dog tip it over? If yes, Dewey would and probably lay on the underneath side with the legs sticking up!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sorry for the questions, , but could a 5 # dog tip it over? If yes, Dewey would and probably lay on the underneath side with the legs sticking up!


 :smrofl:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sorry for the questions, , but could a 5 # dog tip it over? If yes, Dewey would and probably lay on the underneath side with the legs sticking up!


He should be fine. Zoey weighs about 4 lbs and he does just fine. It has never tipped over. It is about 31/2 feel long and 2 ft wide. Good size. They have dragged their blankets up on it and are snug and happy. I would send a picture but I am computer illiterate and have not figured out how to post pictures on here.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That DEWEY! LOL! 

Debbie, I have the Molly Mutt (the gray one with fire hydrants) and also one made by Celeta through her shop ABK Couture (she had a few that she made to donate proceeds to rescue). Obi and I love them both!!! I think it is a great option for Dewey!

These types of beds can be stuffed as much or as little as you want! One of them, I stuffed with old shirts- it's so stuffed that has a firmer texture. The other one I put two pillows so it's more soft. I think it depends on the dog's mood- Obi will often just lay on the ground too next to the bed!

This is an older pic, but you can tell Obi likes his beds


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I ended up ordering the mini tough bed, it comes with a warranty!! LOL I'll probably need it !!

Mini Tuff Bed


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Your killing me with these posts about little Dewey.:innocent:



Furbabies mom said:


> Are the legs wood or metal? If wood... They'd be gone! He is used to Bitter apple, it wears off too fast.


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Deb,
Mia sleeps on double sides fleece blankies. We buy the fabric from the fabric store and make the ones you tie together. She has one in the kitchen on top of a rug, one on the den floor and a one in her kennel on top of a towel. She loves them.  However, sometimes I think her own fluffy hair makes her warm because she will just lay on our microfiber furniture or the carpet or even the wood floor. Finicky little creatures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If you want to know what works perfectly and is soft yet has no filling to pull out get what I have for Tyler. He LOVES it to death. It's a little white oval cat bed. Cheap as can be...sometimes $5-$12 at PetCo or probably pet smart. It's so comfy for him and there's nothing to attack for the Dew-or die-ster. 
Oh, here it is. $4.99 :chili::chili: and indestructible with no stuffing. Petco Ultra Soft Oval Donut Cat Bed in Blue at PETCO
Oh and we won't tell anyone it's a CAT bed.!!!


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

The dew-mister is really something!:HistericalSmiley:....I was going to ask if it was just me...or do these little guys LOVE to chew :blink: so far the new bed is still together...but my shag area rug..... that is another story. Pain in the butt to vacume anyways :blink:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Deborah what about a thinner more blanket type bed so he's not on the floor but is still low and not destructible ? Xx


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arthur used to burrow as well so what we did was put a blanket in a laundry bag (those you get from hotels and stuff) and tied that shut and let him lie on that


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

nicolen412 said:


> Arthur used to burrow as well so what we did was put a blanket in a laundry bag (those you get from hotels and stuff) and tied that shut and let him lie on that


That's a good idea,but..... I know that Dewey would chew the tie/string up!! He is ruthless, and won't give up!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

StevieB said:


> What about just an old towel? Then he can burrow in it and do whatever he wants. And when he spills his water use it to wipe it up and throw it in the wash. Plus it's durable, washable, and won't cause static in his hair!


This is exactly what I use for Blaze - he unstuffed beds, gave up and threw down an old towel - he chewed holes in it but eventually he got over his destructive stage. Towel works great!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> If you want to know what works perfectly and is soft yet has no filling to pull out get what I have for Tyler. He LOVES it to death. It's a little white oval cat bed. Cheap as can be...sometimes $5-$12 at PetCo or probably pet smart. It's so comfy for him and there's nothing to attack for the Dew-or die-ster.
> Oh, here it is. $4.99 :chili::chili: and indestructible with no stuffing. Petco Ultra Soft Oval Donut Cat Bed in Blue at PETCO
> Oh and we won't tell anyone it's a CAT bed.!!!


I got a low profile cat bed in creme color from Big Lots for $7. for Gimme to lay in on the loveseat next to me. It matches the slipcover and she really liked it; works great as an o the furniture bed for them. Blaze now uses it on the loveseat next to me too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> If you want to know what works perfectly and is soft yet has no filling to pull out get what I have for Tyler. He LOVES it to death. It's a little white oval cat bed. Cheap as can be...sometimes $5-$12 at PetCo or probably pet smart. It's so comfy for him and there's nothing to attack for the Dew-or die-ster.
> Oh, here it is. $4.99 :chili::chili: and indestructible with no stuffing. Petco Ultra Soft Oval Donut Cat Bed in Blue at PETCO
> Oh and we won't tell anyone it's a CAT bed.!!!


Mine both like a liner type bed too during day time or wood floor. I also lay the pet fleece blanket on top of of the liner bed in cooler months. He likes to bury his little head in the blanket. It's so cute. :wub: 

But I did buy 2 matching very soft and thick dog beds at TJ Max (good price) after I got Penny, which they love at night.
xxxx


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Penny has always loved a bed, even the old toy holder. This was soon after I got her. :wub: Sammie is watching, "who's been playing in MY bed?". :angry:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

This us ugly but

Mini Tuff Bed by K9 Ballistics


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> This us ugly but
> 
> Mini Tuff Bed by K9 Ballistics


Shelly that is the one that I ordered!!! I'll bet it causes so much static, though??? It's some kind of nylon material. If it does I'll send it back!


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I guess you could try one of these:
> 
> Mini Tuff Bed
> 
> ...


Is that bed bulletproof or was I reading that wrong? Lol lol lol

We have tough pups


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's the one I bought! So far so good, and all 4 of my fluffs have tried it out, and Dewey has given it a really good chew, but can't get through the fabric!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky has taken to sleeping in the kitchen when I am cooking. I ended up putting a blanket on the floor, but just bought him a cube bed. It is like a small square bean bag. I put the blanket over it and he loves it. I was worried when it came, because it is about 6 inches high. But he loves it and looks so comfortable:

Amazon.com: K&H Cuddle Cube Pet Bed, Small 24-Inch by 24-Inch, Mocha: Pet Supplies


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks comfy!! Dewey and the rest are trying their darnedest to try and chew, dig, and mess this one up, but so far it's been "dog proof!"


----------

